# Nuova Xbox One, account Gold per tutta la famiglia



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2013)

Come riportato dal sito Multiplayer, che a sua volta cita Polygon, l'*account Gold* su *Xbox One* sarà associato alla *console* e non più al singolo *gametag* come per l'*Xbox 360*.
Ciò significa che ogni membro della famiglia potrà sfruttarne le funzionalità, utilizzando il proprio gametag con la propria lista di amici.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Agosto 2013)

Con chi lo dividerai te? Con il tuo amante?


----------



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2013)

Taci che se lo scopre mia moglie dopo la TV monopolizza anche l'Xbox


----------

